# Welche Antivirensoftware



## Dgx (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
welche Antiviren Software könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Ich kann mich gerade echt nicht entscheiden. 
Gruß


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Januar 2015)

Sollte helfen :
• Schutz für Windows 8.1: 24 Security-Pakete im Test | AV-TEST
• Selbstschutz für Antiviren-Software | AV-TEST
Von Individuellen Empfehlungen halte ich nicht viel, daher die Links.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Januar 2015)

Kaspersky, Bitdefender oder GDATA


----------



## Tubby-1 (29. Januar 2015)

Kaspersky


----------



## Kerkilabro (29. Januar 2015)

Nach dem Test: http://quickscan.bitdefender.com/de/ einen Key bekommen der dein PC für 6 Monate kostenlos schützt.


----------



## Dgx (31. Januar 2015)

Hab mir jetzt mal Kaspersky geholt, denke für 19€ kann man da nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Freakless08 (31. Januar 2015)

Nehm Kaspersky. Da kann man sicher gehen das SSL Verschlüsselte Verbindungen mit der gehackten SSL Verschlüsselung übertragen werden, weil Kaspersky deine Verbindung unsicher weiterleitet.

Kaspersky-Schutzsoftware senkt Sicherheit von SSL-Verbindungen | heise Security


----------



## Dgx (31. Januar 2015)

@freakless08
Wieso macht Kaspersky denn sowas? Kannst du das belegen?


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (1. Februar 2015)

Keine. Zur Not den Windows 8 Defender. Ansonsten brain.exe.
Die Nachteile von den PC umfassend beeinträchtigender und in Beschlag nehmender "Schutz"-Software sind einfach zu groß, als daß man sie für eine zweifelhafte Sicherheit in Kauf nehmen sollte. Ein On-demand Scanner reicht völlig aus und für zweifelhafte Dateien gibt es Dienste wie virustotal, die deutlich offenbaren, wie unzuverlässig AV-Software eigentlich ist.


----------



## TungstenDice (2. Februar 2015)

Kaspersky ist eigentlich seit Jahren führend in dem Bereich. Ich nutze es selbst und bin sehr zufrieden. Andere Tools sind langsamer oder weniger Sicher.


----------



## Dgx (5. Februar 2015)

Hab jetzt das Kaspersky  erstmal storniert, das Risiko ist mir zu hoch, was haltet ihr von Trendmicro?
Gruß


----------



## pedi (5. Februar 2015)

jeder grosse anbieter von antivirensoft bietet eine testversion an.
installier dir die, die dir am sympatistischen ist, und kauf die dann.
hier fragen bringt nichts, ausser dass du noch weniger weißt als vorher.


----------



## Amon (5. Februar 2015)

Hier wird dir jeder die Software empfehlen mit der er selbst gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Bei mir wäre das dann Emsisoft Anti Malware.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Februar 2015)

Du willst dich also nur von Subjektiven Erfahrungen von einigen wenigen leiten lassen, die sich vielleicht damit auch nicht wirklich auskennen, tolle Strategie, muss ich mir aufschreiben


----------



## Dgx (6. Februar 2015)

Ich sag mal so, es gib Tests die nicht so wirklich unabhängig sind, außerdem hört man auch gerne das Userfeedback, ob das Programm Bugs oder ähnliches hat.


----------



## ForenTroll (6. Februar 2015)

Test Antivirus-Programme - Windows 7 - Dezember 2014 | AV-TEST

Ich selber habe seit Jahren sehr gute Erfahrungen mit kostenlosen AV-Programmen gemacht. Früher habe ich immer Avira genutzt und bin dann vor ca. 1/2 Jahr auf 360 Internet Security 5.0(etwas bessere Testergebnisse und bessere Systemperformance) umgestiegen. Suche dir am besten aus dem Test das raus was am besten für dich passt


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. Februar 2015)

Vergiss es ForenTroll, der TE erkennt wohl keine Testseiten an, die sind wohl alle gekauft oder so ähnlich, weiß auch nicht was für Verschwörungstheorien er dazu haben muss, obwohl so ziemlich alle sich von diesen Tests leiten lassen hier.
Er geht wohl lieber nach dem, wie oft ein Programm hier genannt wird, ist zwar sinnlos aber so ist es halt, man kann zwar gleich auf Amazon gehen und dort nachsehen welche am öftesten bewertet wurden und wie, dann hat man genauere angaben, aber das ist auch nicht der weg den der TE wünscht.
Vergebene liebesmüh hier, naja muss jeder selber wissen was er macht und glaubt.
PS:
Habe ich fast vergessen, die Amazon Rezensionen sind wohl auch gekauft/manipuliert, habe ich schon oft dort gelesen ^^


----------



## orca113 (6. Februar 2015)

Du solltest neben dem Antivirenprogramm meines Erachtens definitiv ein Anti Malware laufen haben.  Etwa Malwarebytes. Nutze dies neben ESET NOD32 Antivirus. Schau dir dieses ESET rühig mal an. Die bieten auch Testversionen. Es ist ein sehr unauffälliges Antivirenprogramm, sehr ressourcenschonend (gefühlt) und einige sehr gute Funktionen an Board. Nicht ganz uninteressant evtl. der Gaming Modus.


----------



## Goldini50 (6. Februar 2015)

ForenTroll schrieb:


> Ich selber habe seit Jahren sehr gute Erfahrungen mit kostenlosen AV-Programmen gemacht.



Also von kostenlosen AV-programmen die es z.b. bei Chip gibt wo dir noch Tuneup und McAfee hinterhergeworfen wird  halte ich rein gar nichts !
Wenn ich mir eins zulegen würde, dann auf jedenfall kaufen - muss ja keine Jahreslizenz sein !


----------



## orca113 (6. Februar 2015)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> Also von kostenlosen AV-programmen die es z.b. bei Chip gibt wo dir noch Tuneup und McAfee hinterhergeworfen wird  halte ich rein gar nichts !
> Wenn ich mir eins zulegen würde, dann auf jedenfall kaufen - muss ja keine Jahreslizenz sein !



Sehe ich ähnlich obwohl man z.b. bei Microsoft MSE ein gutes freies Programm hat.


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Februar 2015)

Wie schauts aus mit Avira Free Antivir?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (6. Februar 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich obwohl man z.b. bei Microsoft MSE ein gutes freies Programm hat.


Gut ist was anderes!



orca113 schrieb:


> Du solltest neben dem Antivirenprogramm meines Erachtens definitiv ein Anti Malware laufen haben.


Das ist beides das gleiche. Nur das MWB in der freien Version keinen Echtzeitschutz, sondern nur einen On-Demand Scanner bietet. Ein Virus ist eine Malware und ein gutes Antivirenprogramm kümmert sich um alle Arten von Malware. Der Begriff Antivirus kommt noch aus einer Zeit, in dem weitesgehend nur Viren bekannt waren. Antimalware wäre heutzutage eigentlich der richtige Begriff!

Die kostenlosen Tools sind entweder zu lasch oder zu nervig. 360 Internet Security ist für mich "King of false positives" und wurde nach einer Woche völlig entnervt wieder deinstalliert. Avira Free Antivirus ist mit der neuen UI und vermutlich einem Cloud-Backend für mich eher uninteressant geworden. Und auch hier sind false positives an der Tagesordnung gewesen. Die anderen schaue ich mir daher auch garnicht mehr an. Bei mir läuft Kaspersky IS. Das Ding geht mir beim kompilieren nicht auf den Sender, sagt aber bescheid, wenn was nicht ok ist.


----------



## Goldini50 (6. Februar 2015)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> 360 Internet Security ist für mich "King of false positives" und wurde nach einer Woche völlig entnervt wieder deinstalliert.



Norton ist die Krönung was meine Nerven angeht ! Ich habe mir spaßeshalber das Programm mal kostenlos runtergeladen und es hat mir sofort über 600 Fehler angezeigt,die ich doch lieber hätte Optimieren sollen^^ 
Abgesehen davon erzeugt Norton bei mir richtig viel CPU-Last. 
Also das ist absolut nicht zu empfehlen !


----------



## Dgx (6. Februar 2015)

Ich erkenne sie Tests schon an, wenn sie sich mit den Unsern decken ist das doch umso besser. Das Problem ist nur das die meisten Leute auf Amazon auch MS-Tech gut bewerten. 
Gruß


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (6. Februar 2015)

Dgx schrieb:


> Ich erkenne sie Tests schon an, wenn sie sich mit den Unsern decken ist das doch umso besser. Das Problem ist nur das die meisten Leute auf Amazon auch MS-Tech gut bewerten.
> Gruß


Das hängt aber auch immer vom Maßstab ab. Das einzige, was die User bei einem AV bewerten können ist die Performance. Wie die Software selber arbeitet und ob sie wirklich zuverlässig ist, das müssen andere machen. Das MS-Tech oftmals nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist, müssen wir nicht vertiefen. Aber so lange ein Produkt das hält, was sich ein User davon verspricht, dann ist klar das es gut bewertet wird. Egal wie schlecht es in den Test's abschneidet.

Aber die Test's kümmern sich nur um das Produkt selbst ohne die eigenen Bedürfnisse und können durchaus von der Meinung der Allgemeinheit abweichen. Du kannst dich nur an den Test's orientieren und dich dann für eines entscheiden. Die Differenzen bei den Ergebnissen sucht man unter den Top5 eh mit der Lupe.  Du kannst Trend-Micro nehmen. Kaspersky ist ebenfalls oben auf. Avira Antivirus Pro oder auch GData Internet Security sind auch noch da. Aber ich würde vor allem auf Schutzwirkung und Geschwindigkeit achten. Wähle eines was dir gefällt. Ich für mein Teil bin mit Kaspersky vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. Februar 2015)

Guter Beitrag ApOllOXT, schön erklärt 
Solche Threads wo Empfehlungen verlangt werden sind meines Erachtens wenig konstruktiv, es gibt dazu öfters so viele Meinungen und Empfehlungen wie Beiträge, und das von Nutzern die sich meist nur oberflächlich damit auskennen, deren oberstes Kriterium meist Geschwindigkeit ist, also dass das System so wenig wie möglich verlangsamt wird, und das es so wenig wie möglich nervt, also Meldungen der Software wenn man wieder Material von Dubiosen quellen geladen werden.
Solche Thraeds sind eigentlich nur empfehlenswert, wenn der TE sich auf sagen wir mal Drei der besten bereits konzentriert, und um Informationen dazu bittet, also ob sie Fehler haben usw, alles andere ist selbst zu erfahren bei Tests.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (7. Februar 2015)

ΔΣΛ;7161457 schrieb:
			
		

> und das es so wenig wie möglich nervt, also Meldungen der Software wenn man wieder Material von Dubiosen quellen geladen werden.


Es muss nicht zwangsläufig etwas dubioses sein, wo die Software nervt. Da sollte es meiner Meinung nach auch nerven. Nur wenn man z.B. so wie ich Code's mit Pure-Basic, Free-Basic oder sogar .NET kompiliere, dann geht einem fast jedes kostenlose Tool auf den Sack.

Auch Klasse sind Java-Installer oder Python-Tools. Dieses blöde 360 Internet Security hat sich wegen jeden Sche!ß gemeldet. Da platzt einem irgendwann die Halsschlagader!   

Naja ich schweife ab! Meiner Meinung nach sind die kostenpflichtigen Tools um einiges ausgewogener und tolleranter. Daraus kann man aber nicht auf eine negativere Schutzwirkung schließen. Aber wenn ein AV erkennt, das man selbst einen Quellcode kompiliert, dann hält es auch die Klappe. Und genauso ist das auch bei vielem anderen. Die Algorithmen sind deutlich besser und die Software umfangreicher und damit auch performanter.

Wenn es sich mal meldet, ist es ja nicht schlimm. Aber wenn die Tools sich unverständlicherweise bei Sachen melden, wo man selbst nicht so ganz verstehen kann, warum es sich meldet, dann wird es einfach stressig.

360 IS hatte übrigens ohne das ich es wollte 2 Compiler gelöscht. Da war ich dann auch endgültig bedient


----------



## Fre3eman (8. Februar 2015)

Ich kann ESET - Antivirus Software mit Spyware- und Malware-Schutz empfehlen, hat bei mir bis jetzt jeden Virus gefunden und läuft im Hintergrund extrem Ressourcen schonend und Stabil.
Was erwartet man mehr von einem Antiviren Programm?


----------



## ForenTroll (8. Februar 2015)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> Also von kostenlosen AV-programmen die es z.b. bei Chip gibt wo dir noch Tuneup und McAfee hinterhergeworfen wird  halte ich rein gar nichts !
> Wenn ich mir eins zulegen würde, dann auf jedenfall kaufen - muss ja keine Jahreslizenz sein !


Sowohl Avria, Avarst als auch 360 kann man durchaus auf der jeweiligen Herstellerseite herunter laden


----------



## Jolly91 (8. Februar 2015)

Es kommt auch darauf an, was man mit dem PC macht.


----------



## orca113 (9. Februar 2015)

> Das ist beides das gleiche. Nur das MWB in der freien Version keinen Echtzeitschutz, sondern nur einen On-Demand Scanner bietet. Ein Virus ist eine Malware und ein gutes Antivirenprogramm kümmert sich um alle Arten von Malware. Der Begriff Antivirus kommt noch aus einer Zeit, in dem weitesgehend nur Viren bekannt waren. Antimalware wäre heutzutage eigentlich der richtige Begriff!



Naja, so einfach ist nun doch nicht. Frage mich halt warum man Anti Viren Programme nutzt und Malwarebytes oder auch dieser Adwarecleaner immer noch genügend finden und bereinigen.



> Es kommt auch darauf an, was man mit dem PC macht.



Das stimmt. In der Regel, beim Surfen auf seriösen Seiten sollte man mit jedem soliden AV Programm bestens gerüstet sein. Was einfangen tut man sich in der Regel auf "speziellen" Seiten.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (9. Februar 2015)

> Naja, so einfach ist nun doch nicht. Frage mich halt warum man Anti Viren Programme nutzt und Malwarebytes oder auch dieser Adwarecleaner immer noch genügend finden und bereinigen.


Mit Malwarebytes wird eben auch neben der Malware selbst einiges an Hinterlassenschaften von der Malware identifiziert und entfernt. Im Falle einer Infektion kann man mit MWB hervorragend nachscannen und auch den letzten Rest von der Malware runterkratzen. AdwCleaner sind im Gegensatz zu AV-Programmen auf Adware spezialisiert und haben dadurch auch eine höhere Erfolgsquote. Egal ob Kaspersky, GData oder Symantec. Bei allen funktioniert der Adware-Schutz nicht annähernd so gut wie ein Scan mit AdwCleaner. Das liegt aber auch daran, das Adware meistens weniger sicherheitsrelevant als nervig ist. Darauf liegt bei den großen Herstellern dann kein großer Fokus. Adware ist aber auch keine Malware im klassischen Sinne.


----------



## Goldini50 (9. Februar 2015)

ForenTroll schrieb:


> Sowohl Avria, Avarst als auch 360 kann man durchaus auf der jeweiligen Herstellerseite herunter laden



Was soll mir das jetzt sagen ?  Das ich nur auf der Herstellerseite keine Werbung von McAfee und Co bekomme ? Wow ... immer noch kein Grund mir ein Freeware Anti-Viren Programm runterzuladen,
welches nicht mal den vollen Umfang wie Kaspersky und andere "bessere" Programme anbieten.


----------



## ForenTroll (10. Februar 2015)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> Was soll mir das jetzt sagen ?  Das ich nur auf der Herstellerseite keine Werbung von McAfee und Co bekomme ? Wow ... immer noch kein Grund mir ein Freeware Anti-Viren Programm runterzuladen,
> welches nicht mal den vollen Umfang wie Kaspersky und andere "bessere" Programme anbieten.


Dann muss ich wohl die letzten 10 Jahre was falsch gemacht haben, wo ich ausschließlich mit einem Freeware Anti-Viren Programm und der Hardware Firewall aus meinem jeweiligem Router unterwegs war und mir nicht einen Virus, Trojaner oder Mal-Ware eingefangen habe 
Im gleich Zeitraum habe ich im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis den einen oder anderen Befall trotz "besserer" Bezahl-Vollversionen/Suiten bekämpfen dürfen. Was teilweise nur noch durch eine komplette Neuinstallation des BS zu regeln war.
Nichts gegen "bessere" Bezahl-Programme, sie haben durchaus ihre Berechtigung. Und wer sich damit sicherer fühlt oder meint einen höheren Schutz zu brauchen soll auch durchaus dafür zahlen. Aber ich, und ich meine auch viele andere, kommen durchaus mit der "schlechteren" Variante der Freeware Programme super und auch problemlos klar. In sofern sind die hier so verhassten Freeware-Programme nicht nur Teufelswerk 


BTW: Ohne konsequenten Einsatz der Brain.exe funktioniert es weder bei den Bezahl-Programmen noch bei der Freeware


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (10. Februar 2015)

ForenTroll schrieb:


> Im gleich Zeitraum habe ich im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis den einen oder anderen Befall trotz "besserer" Bezahl-Vollversionen/Suiten bekämpfen dürfen. Was teilweise nur noch durch eine komplette Neuinstallation des BS zu regeln war.


Diese nutzen aber nicht das Internet wie jemand, der über die Gefahren und vor allem über die Infektionswege aufgeklärt ist.  Denn diesen Beweis haste ja schon selbst relativiert mit:


ForenTroll schrieb:


> BTW: Ohne konsequenten Einsatz der Brain.exe funktioniert es weder bei den Bezahl-Programmen noch bei der Freeware



Wie du schon sagtest, kommt es immer auf den Nutzer an, was er brauch und was nicht. 



Goldini50 schrieb:


> Was soll mir das jetzt sagen ?  Das ich nur auf der Herstellerseite keine Werbung von McAfee und Co bekomme ? Wow ... immer noch kein Grund mir ein Freeware Anti-Viren Programm runterzuladen, welches nicht mal den vollen Umfang wie Kaspersky und andere "bessere" Programme anbieten.


Es soll dir sagen, das jeder Nutzer selbst dafür verantwortlich ist, woher er seine Software bezieht. Wenn du Chip als Downloadquelle nutzt und dann den Link unter dem großen blauen Downloadbutton mit dem Text "Manuelle Installation" nicht findest, kann da das Freeware-AV überhauptnichts führ. Deine Kritik wertet hier das falsche Produkt ab. Und was den Umfang der Software angeht: *Es sollte klar sein, das man für lau nicht annähernd so viel bekommt, als wenn man eine Software kauft.*
_Es sei das die Software zwar kostet, aber bei weitem nicht den Umfang hat, den sie haben müsste!_


----------



## Kusarr (10. Februar 2015)

Warum empfiehlt hier eig keiner Avast?? 
Bin selber vor nem Jahr von Avira zu avast gewechselt. is echt top 
(kostenlose Variante)


----------



## Xcravier (10. Februar 2015)

Ganz einfach: weil die Erkennungsrate miserabel ist.

Am Anfang war Avast mal gut, jedoch sind sie im Moment nicht zu empfehlen, da das Programn die meißten Viren einfach nicht erkennt, wie z.B. bei meinem Computer einen Trojaner und zig andere Viren, die Bitdefender nach dem Umstieg gefunden hat....


----------



## Amon (10. Februar 2015)

Kommt immer auf die Signaturen an, sind die nicht aktuell findet das beste Programm nichts. Ein Virenscanner findet nur das was er auch kennt, bei unbekannten Sachen versagen alle.


----------



## Goldini50 (11. Februar 2015)

ForenTroll schrieb:


> Dann muss ich wohl die letzten 10 Jahre was falsch gemacht haben, wo ich ausschließlich mit einem Freeware Anti-Viren Programm und der Hardware Firewall aus meinem jeweiligem Router unterwegs war und mir nicht einen Virus, Trojaner oder Mal-Ware eingefangen habe
> Im gleich Zeitraum habe ich im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis den einen oder anderen Befall trotz "besserer" Bezahl-Vollversionen/Suiten bekämpfen dürfen. Was teilweise nur noch durch eine komplette Neuinstallation des BS zu regeln war.
> Nichts gegen "bessere" Bezahl-Programme, sie haben durchaus ihre Berechtigung. Und wer sich damit sicherer fühlt oder meint einen höheren Schutz zu brauchen soll auch durchaus dafür zahlen. Aber ich, und ich meine auch viele andere, kommen durchaus mit der "schlechteren" Variante der Freeware Programme super und auch problemlos klar. In sofern sind die hier so verhassten Freeware-Programme nicht nur Teufelswerk
> 
> ...



Dann bist du bis jetzt nur auf die 0815 Viren getroffen die jedes noch so schlechte anti Viren Tool abblockt. Bei irgendwelchen Batch Files die dir Schaden zufügen wollen - schauts mit Avast und Co ziemlich blöd aus.
(darum finde ich es ganz gut das Kaspersky mittlerweile auch schädliche Textdatein erkennt)

Das mit den beseitigen stimmt auch so wie du es gesagt hast . Kaspersky z.B. zeigt mir nur Viren an - löschen muss ich sie selber! (Brain.exe)  vollkommen korrekt.
Vorallem finde ich halt bei Kaspersky die online Bezahl Hilfe richtig gut - die zum größten Teil alle Phishing Angriffe oder unsichere Verbindungen während des Bezahlsvorgang abblockt.
-----
Ein großer Kritikpunkt bei FreeWare Programmen die Werbung, die Popups usw. Es sagt du hast  1mio. Fehler - und wollen sie dies noch tunen und jenes noch tunen - da kauf ich mir lieber einmal ein ordentliches und habe meine Ruhe.




@ Ap0ll0XT:  Chip war ein Beispiel - selbst bei dem kleinen Knopp "manuelle Installation" fragen sie dich ob du dies und das noch extra dazu haben willst - von daher auch egal von wo du es beziehst.
Warum trifft meine Kritik die falschen Produkte ? Rate doch mal WARUM dir McAfee und Co hinterhergeworfen werden !?!  - Bestimmt, weil es totale Premium Produkte sind ... 
Und ja es sollte klar sein das billig nicht immer besser ist  - vollkommen richtig .


----------



## ForenTroll (11. Februar 2015)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> Dann bist du bis jetzt nur auf die 0815 Viren getroffen die jedes noch so schlechte anti Viren Tool abblockt. Bei irgendwelchen Batch Files die dir Schaden zufügen wollen - schauts mit Avast und Co ziemlich blöd aus.(darum finde ich es ganz gut das Kaspersky mittlerweile auch schädliche Textdatein erkennt)


10 Jahre und bei mir klopfen nur 0815 Viren an .... ja klar doch 



Goldini50 schrieb:


> Das mit den beseitigen stimmt auch so wie du es gesagt hast . Kaspersky z.B. zeigt mir nur Viren an - *löschen muss ich sie selber! (Brain.exe)  vollkommen korrekt*.
> Vorallem finde ich halt bei Kaspersky die online Bezahl Hilfe richtig gut - die zum größten Teil alle Phishing Angriffe oder unsichere Verbindungen während des Bezahlsvorgang abblockt.


Du hast denn Sinn des Progamms Brian.exe in sein gesamten Komplexität vollständig ergründet 
Und auch ohne Kaskersky und Co. bin ich die letzten 5-7 Jahre durchs Onlinebanking gekommen, ohne das mir das Konto leer geräumt wurde. Ich muss ein wahrer Glückspilz sein 



Goldini50 schrieb:


> Ein großer Kritikpunkt bei FreeWare Programmen die Werbung, die Popups usw. Es sagt du hast  1mio. Fehler - und wollen sie dies noch tunen und jenes noch tunen - da kauf ich mir lieber einmal ein ordentliches und habe meine Ruhe.


 Da scheint jemand aus Erfahrung zu sprechen und ausführliche alle Freeware AV-Programme persönlich getestet zu haben. 
BTW: Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, wie sich Freeware-Programme, jeglicher Art, finanzieren ? 

Natürlich ist Kaspersky gut, was ja auch immer wieder diverse Test belegen. Aber wenn man weiß wie, geht es eben auch mit Freeware AV-Programmen sehr gut!


----------



## Goldini50 (12. Februar 2015)

Hmm , irgendwie willst/ kannst du mich nicht verstehen - egal.
Klar das sich kostenlose AV-Programme irgendwie finanzieren müssen - aber es ist trotzdem nervig (und das kannst du sicherlich bestätigen) dauerhaft Popups eingeblendet zu kriegen.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (12. Februar 2015)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> Rate doch mal WARUM dir McAfee und Co hinterhergeworfen werden !?! - Bestimmt, weil es totale Premium Produkte sind ...


Ich weiß zwar nicht, auf welcher Seite von Chip du da die Software beziehst. Aber wenn ich da z.B. Avira herunterlade, bekomme ich auch nur Avira. Ich will nicht bezweifeln, das bei dem einen oder anderen AV eine Adware mitläuft. Aber weder 360 Internet Security, noch Avira oder Panda haben adware dabei. Für AVG lege ich meine Hand nicht ins Feuer. Da könnte durchaus Tuneup mit bei sein. Aber bei den wichtigsten wird sich überwiegend mit Eigenwerbung finanziert.



Goldini50 schrieb:


> Hmm , irgendwie willst/ kannst du mich nicht verstehen - egal.
> Klar das sich kostenlose AV-Programme irgendwie finanzieren müssen - aber es ist trotzdem nervig (und das kannst du sicherlich bestätigen) dauerhaft Popups eingeblendet zu kriegen.


Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: "Man möchte also ein kostenloses Tool ohne nervige Werbung (also keine)!"
Wenn eine Software von einem *Unternehmen*, das *Mitarbeiter*, *Gebäude*, *Versicherungen* und andere *laufende Kosten decken/bezahlen* muss, kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt wird, diese sich nur über Werbung finanzieren soll und dann wegen der Werbung auch noch gemeckert wird, dann fehlt da jegliches Verständnis meiner Seits für.

Ein wichtiger Leitsatz im Marketing lautet: *"Eine Werbung, die niemand sieht, bringt nichts!"*
Und wenn eine Antiviren-Software nur versteckt im Hintergrund arbeitet, wie soll selbige dann noch Werbung anzeigen? Mit Popups/Notifications vielleicht?

Wie du schon selber sagst nervt dich die Werbung. Dafür haste dir ja eine kostenpflichtige Schutzsoftware gekauft. So ist es richtig. Aber nur wegen der Werbung nun kostenfreien AV-Programmen an den Karren zu fahren ist blödsinn. Die erfüllen ihren Zweck und stellen einen gewissen Basisschutz zur Verfügung. Und jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden, ob ihm dieser reicht oder nicht. Aber von der Werbung sollte man das nicht unbedingt abhängig machen.


----------



## ForenTroll (12. Februar 2015)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> Hmm , irgendwie willst/ kannst du mich nicht verstehen - egal.
> Klar das sich kostenlose AV-Programme irgendwie finanzieren müssen - aber es ist trotzdem nervig (und das kannst du sicherlich bestätigen) dauerhaft Popups eingeblendet zu kriegen.


Offensichtlich bin ich nicht der einzige, der dich nicht versteht. Oder ist es vielleicht anders herum ? 
Des weitere hat es Ap0ll0XT in seinem Post auf den Punkt gebracht 

BTW: Hier noch mal, zum besseren Verständnis, die Brain.exe(virengeprüfter Download) für dich


----------



## Jolly91 (12. Februar 2015)

Kaspersky konnte im Jahre 2007 auch nichts dafür, als ich es löschte und es mal alles aus der Quarantäne raus lies. Darauf hin durfte ich mein Win XP neu installieren, weil es nicht mehr nutzbar war, nach zig tausenden Viren und hunderten Trojanern, die Spyware war da ganz nebensächlich. Aber Probleme hatte ich in den letzten Jahren mit Viren keine. Jedenfalls sagt einem auch Avast wenn mal was im Anflug sein könnte. ^^

Aber was sind eigentlich 35€ die man einmal für ein ganzes Jahr investiert, dafür das man einen besseren Schutz hat, und damit meine ich nicht nur das im Netz herum surfen. Sondern auch diese interessanten Website Hacks, immerhin, was habe ich von Avast, Avira und Co, wenn ich mal auf einer gehackten Seite herumspaziere, mich einlogge, und der mal meine ganzen Daten hat. Der braucht eigentlich nur eine Online Bestellung aufgeben, zu einer x-beliebigen Adresse, das Geld wäre weg, unter der Adresse würde keiner wohnen, der Nachbar würde es entgegen nehmen, man kommt einen Tag später hin, holt es ab, und keiner wird jemals wissen, wer da wirklich bestellt hat. Weil der Nachbar den Nachbarn nicht kennt, und der Nachbar nicht der Nachbar ist, sondern ein Haus auf der anderen Seite der Stadt hat.


----------



## Dgx (15. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal ESET für 18€ gekauft, das hat nen super Endruck gemacht!
Gruß


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Februar 2015)

Warum gerade für Eset? Es gibt besseres (av-test.org).
Ich denke das du überwiegend auf den Preis geachtet hast, liege ich damit richtig ?


----------



## Dgx (16. Februar 2015)

Nein hab ich nicht, sie haben mich sehr überzeugt: Virenscanner Testsieger Stiftung Warentest. Millionen von Usern vertrauen ESET
Außerdem hat mich die Eset Testversion angesprochen.
Gruß


----------



## pedi (17. Februar 2015)

ΔΣΛ;7184378 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum gerade für Eset? Es gibt besseres (av-test.org).
> Ich denke das du überwiegend auf den Preis geachtet hast, liege ich damit richtig ?


gibt aber auch sehr viel schlechteres.
eset ist absolut ok.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Februar 2015)

pedi schrieb:


> gibt aber auch sehr viel schlechteres.
> eset ist absolut ok.


Aber auch besseres 
Die Tests zeigen dies, zb vom sechsten Februar :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dgx schrieb:


> Nein hab ich nicht, sie haben mich sehr überzeugt: Virenscanner Testsieger Stiftung Warentest. Millionen von Usern vertrauen ESET
> [...]


Naja, da muss ich offen gesagt etwas schmunzeln, Werbung des Herstellers muss man prinzipiell skeptisch betrachten, wohl aus nachvollziehbaren gründen das sie ausschließlich Eigeninteressen damit verfolgen, ich sehe hier keine Unterschiede wie andere Hersteller deren Produkte anpreisen.
Nun gut, wenigstens verwendest du nicht die MS eigene Software


----------



## ForenTroll (17. Februar 2015)

Da liege ich ja noch so richtig gut mit meiner 360 Internet Security


----------



## Amon (17. Februar 2015)

Trotzdem macht er mit Eset nix verkehrt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Februar 2015)

Sehe ich anders.
Das was sie zu den besten erscheinen lässt ist deren Werbung.
Avira geht sogar noch einen schritt weiter, sieht man oft im TV usw, bald werden auch hier viele sagen, die sind ja nicht schlecht 
Die macht der Werbung, selbe Prinzip wie bei Cola und co, wenn man oft zu sehen ist und sogar im Gespräch ist wertet man sie auf, meist unbewusst.


----------



## pedi (17. Februar 2015)

dass solche test fürn arscx sind solltest du aber schon wissen.
das sind momentaufnahmen, kann am nächsten tag schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.
du musst eset ja nicht nehmen, also lass gefälligst dein gestänkere gegen eset.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Februar 2015)

1...
2...
3...


> dass solche test fürn arscx sind solltest du aber schon wissen.


Von wo nimmt man sonst seine Fakten her, welche gut sind....hmmm?
Ist hören-sagen, das von den Firmen selbst verbreitet wird, ein so guter Ratgeber geworden^^


> das sind momentaufnahmen, kann am nächsten tag schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.


No problemo, reicht dir ein sechs Monate dauertest : Win XP, 7 & 8.1: Internet-Security-Suiten fÃ¼r 6 Monate im Dauertest | AV-TEST 


> du musst eset ja nicht nehmen


Wer sagt denn das ich das tue, oder meinst du, was ich nicht benutze sollte ich auch nicht werten oder gar darüber diskutieren dürfen  ... Zu Befehl, mein gefürchteter Vorgesetzter  (Achtung kann Sarkasmus enthalten)


> also lass gefälligst dein gestänkere gegen eset.


Ohoho, da bin ich wohl auf einen Nerv getreten, wusste ja nicht das es hier so eifrige Eset Fans gibt


----------



## Dgx (17. Februar 2015)

Hier schneidet es ganz gut ab: http://www.av-comparatives.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/avc_prot_2014b_en.pdf (Seite 10)
Außerdem verlangsamt es den Rechner sehr wenig: http://www.av-comparatives.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/avc_per_201410_en.pdf (Seite 13)
Gruß


----------



## pedi (17. Februar 2015)

@*ΔΣΛ*; dieser test ist genau ein jahr alt, was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Februar 2015)

Erstens sind es Zehn Monate, und zweitens wurden hier bereits aktuelleres Tests verlinkt 
Augen auf beim Autokauf


----------



## Dgx (2. März 2015)

Gut dass Amazon 30 Tage Rückgabezeitraum hat, ich hab jetzt ein gratis Kaspersky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke PCGH!


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2015)

Mit der Version hast du eine Lizenz für 6 Monate? Was kostet das Upgrade für Kaspersky danach?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (2. März 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Mit der Version hast du eine Lizenz für 6 Monate? Was kostet das Upgrade für Kaspersky danach?


Je nach dem wo du es kaufst ab ~27 € (3 User, 1 Jahr, UPG)


----------



## Dgx (2. März 2015)

Jo, gibts umsonst mit der aktuellen PCGH. Danach kostet es 25 Euro für ein Jahr: Kaspersky Lab: Anti Virus 2015, 3 User, 1 Jahr, ESD (deutsch) (PC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2015)

Und was kann diese Internet Security Version mehr?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (2. März 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Und was kann diese Internet Security Version mehr?



Kaspersky Lab - PC-SCHUTZ IM VERGLEICH


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2015)

So einfach kanns auch sein 

Danke dir


----------



## orca113 (3. März 2015)

Also ich habe mir gerade mein ESET NOD32 (von dem ich Top begeistert bin) entfernt da die Lizenz auslief in 3 Tagen. Habe jetzt die Halbjahreslizenz von Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 aus der PCGHX installiert. Weil sie eben das halbe Jahr umsonst ist. Aber danach kommt definitiv wieder ESET zum Einsatz.....


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt die Halbjahreslizenz von Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 aus der PCGHX installiert. Weil sie eben das halbe Jahr umsonst ist. Aber danach kommt definitiv wieder ESET zum Einsatz.....



Ich werde auch mal Kaspersky Installieren, wenn es mir nicht gefallen sollte dann fliegt es wieder von der Platte


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (11. März 2015)

Gibts Kaspersky nicht jedes Jahr umsonst in der CoBi?


----------



## pedi (11. März 2015)

schon lange nicht mehr.
aktuell dürfte es g-data sein.


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (11. März 2015)

Danke für die Info.


----------

